# Detectable warnings



## Examiner (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess I missed the memo but I am looking at a set of drawings and the Architect has shown detectable warnings at the top of an exterior ramp, not a curb ramp nor is the ramp near the street or cross walk.  He also shows these devices at the top of the monumental exterior steps and then again at the intermediate landing at the top of the second set of steps.

Can someone tell me if they are required?  I thought that they were only required at vehicular traffic areas and transportation platforms and the occasional reflective pool.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

Detectable Warnings not required at pedestrian ramps.

Detectable Warnings required at curb ramps.

Detectable Warnings not required at Stairs.

Detectable Warnings required at Hazardous Vehicular Areas including zero curb-face areas

Sounds like designer doesn't know what he/she is doing.....


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe they need to get a ADA Compliance Consultant


----------



## mark handler (Jul 10, 2011)

Detectable Warnings required at Stairs if stair landing is at Hazardous Vehicular Areas including zero curb-face areas

* these domes are not required*


----------



## mark handler (Jul 10, 2011)

You do need contrasting strip at Stair nosings


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 11, 2011)

What code do you go by? The IBC (ch. 11) does not require them anywhere.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 11, 2011)

Rick18071 - the detectable warnings are required by ADAAG as well as ICC A117.1.  The new ADAAG has them in Section 705.  2009 A117.1 has them in Section 406.12-406.14.


----------



## Frank (Jul 11, 2011)

See also 2009 IBC 1109.9 for transit platforms


----------



## Examiner (Jul 11, 2011)

The Code in use is 2006 IBC.  Thanks Mark for the photos.  Barracuda must not be working today for me to see photos in the post.

2010 ADA Section 705.2 & 810.5.2 requires them at Platform boarding edges.

They are not mentioned in Section 406 at all in the 2010 ADA.  Most of the ICC/ANSI A117.1 follows the 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design in the numbering sequence I have found.  However, I do not have the 2009 IBC nor is it being used in any AHJ around where I live and work.

My last conversation with the Access Board a few months back regarding these devices was; that they are now under the jurisdiction of the Department of Transportation who will rule in the future where these devices will be required at curb ramps.  Basically it is my understanding that they will apply at Right of Way locations containing crossings.

Code Congress some time back this year told me they are only required in the 2003 ICC/ANSI A117.1 in Section 406.12 at crossings and in Section 406.13 it states “where required on curb ramps”.  So even if a curb ramp is not at a crossing you may not be required to provide them.  Example: curb ramp used only for and at the accessible parking stall aisle that is not part of a cross walk does not require detectable devices.

So why did the RDP put them at the stair and ramp, will be my question to him?  I am reviewing the plans for Code and Architectural detail checking.  I see several Code issues that will be required and some Code issues that will not be required. The not required Code issues that are incorporated in the plans could be taken out to save money.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2011)

Examiner said:
			
		

> The not required Code issues that are incorporated in the plans could be taken out to save money.


And avoid confussion with the seeing impaired user


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jul 11, 2011)

Mark's right.  You can go even further though and say that they're prohibited.  Under the concept of a firm and stable surface with no changes in elevation, the introduction of truncated domes to an area that does not require them can be problematic and potentially hazardous in and of themselves.  There was a reason that the feds suspended the requirement from the ADAAG - they were becoming trip hazards to people with narrow heals.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 11, 2011)

Not to mention the problems with them in winter climates.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 12, 2011)

I do not enforce ADAAG or ADA here in PA. You are right it is in ANSI 406.13 and 406.14 but it only says where detectable warnings are provided. IBC ch. 11 tells you where you need things and ANSI tells you how to do it. IBC ch. 11 does not say where you must provide detectable warnings.


----------

